# Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab



## Jayhawk (28. März 2013)

*Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Hallo,
Seit dem Einbau meiner Ssd (Samsung 830) und dem Umzug von Win7 auf die Ssd, habe ich ein recht nerviges Problem:
Meine Daten (Musik, Filme aber auch Spiele) sind auf die alte Hdd ausgelagert. Diese schaltet sich im normalen Windows Betrieb nach einiger Zeit ab. Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise Itunes starte, dann friert der Rechner knappe 5 Sek. ein, die Festplatte nimmt hörbar ihre Arbeit wieder auf und erst dann, läuft das System wieder. Bei einem Laptop könnte ich das aus engergietechnischer Sicht verstehen, bei einem Desktoprechner kommt es mir auf die paar Watt ehrlich gesagt nicht an. Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem und weiß, wie man das Abschalten von Sekundärplatten verhindert?
mfg,
Jacob


----------



## Chemenu (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Systemsteuerung -> Energieoptionen -> Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern -> Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern -> Festplatte -> Festplatte ausschalten nach Einstellung: Nie


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Jap, die Energieoptionen sollten wohl Schuld sein


----------



## PhilSe (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Energiesparoptionen und da dann in den entsprechenden Energiesparplänen die Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern (Erweiterte Energiespareinstellungen -> Festplatten)

Oder Alternativ, wenn du die Win7 Sidebar benutzt, auch einzurichten über LINK "Power Status", einfach in I-Net runterladen, installieren und deine Energiesparzustände blitzschnell in der Sidebar erstellen, oder ändern


----------



## Deep Thought (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*



Jayhawk schrieb:


> Bei einem Laptop könnte ich das aus engergietechnischer Sicht verstehen, bei einem Desktoprechner kommt es mir auf die paar Watt ehrlich gesagt nicht an.



Auch bei einem Desktoprechner bin ich über jede Festplatte froh, die sich abschaltet. Weniger wegen dem Stromverbrauch, sondern wegen der Lautstärke.


----------



## Laudian (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Joa, auch bei mir ist die Festplatte aktuell das lauteste Teil. Da stören mich die 5 Sekunden beim iTunes Start überhaupt garnicht. Und immerhin kommt es auch der Lebensdauer zugute.


----------



## Supeq (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*



Laudian schrieb:


> Und immerhin kommt es auch der Lebensdauer zugute.



Das stimmt nicht unbedingt.
Das häufige Ein/Ausschalten ist "schädlicher" für die Mechanik als die Platte durchlaufen zu lassen^^ (Kommt halt drauf an wie oft sie neustarten muss)


----------



## Jayhawk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

Ok, das hätte ich viellicht erwähnen sollen:
Die Energieoptionen sind es nicht, das habe ich bereits ausprobiert. Leider ist mein Pc laut genug, um die Hdd zu übertönen...


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*

So wie ich das sehe muss es an den Energieoptionen von Windows liegen. Ausser Du kannst im BIOS evtl. noch entsprechende Energiesparmechanismen konfigurieren.

Also Workaround könntest Du z.B. ein kleines Skript basteln, das alle 5 Minuten (per Aufgabenplanung) eine einfache Dateioperation auf der Festplatte ausführt.
Oder einen Task im Virenscanner der regelmäßig auf eine kleine Datei auf der Platte zugreift. Irdgendwas eben damit regelmäßig auf die Platte zugegriffen wird.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. April 2013)

*AW: Sekundärplatte schaltet sich ab*



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Desktoprechner bin ich über  jede Festplatte froh, die sich abschaltet. Weniger wegen dem  Stromverbrauch, sondern wegen der Lautstärke.





Laudian schrieb:


> Joa, auch bei mir ist die Festplatte aktuell das lauteste Teil.


 
Ihr könnt die Schreibgeräusche der Festplatte mit dem Tool CrystalDiskInfo mindern. Bei mir hat es einiges gebracht .

CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online

Optionen --> Erweiterte Optionen -->   AAM/APM Verwaltung --> Festplatte auswählen ---> Bei AAM Schieberegler Richtung Ruhe bewegen   --> Aktivieren --> Ruhe


----------

